# Worked a full day on Thanksgiving and not one tip.



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

But everyone said they were appreciative of me driving today.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Doesn't sound like they were truly thankful.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The same on veteran's day. Everyone "appreciated my 22 years of military service," but it was one of the worst tip days I've ever had. 

Go figure.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

$4 tip.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> But everyone said they were appreciative of me driving today.


Pax Tip Budget is reserved for:
Taxi drivers
Waitress'
Bar tenders
Hotel bellhop
and
Airport skycap

None of aforementioned are driving their cars into the ground
for below minimum wages (net).

But we don't punch a time clock, they do
We have freedom!
Side note: freedom is never free


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Pax Tip Budget is reserved for:
> Taxi drivers
> Waitress'
> Bar tenders
> ...


Cab drivers don't punch a time clock either...

just sayin.


----------

